# Caps and Crowns



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Omg i have finally done it, i have booked my appointment with the dentist to get my front tooth capped.

Me and ... my lover at the time were getting a little well..../ you dont wanna know and my tooth got banged pretty bad and it fractured. I had a lot of pressure build up and in the end i had root canal. I am still in pain 2 years on and they wont do anything about it so i thought **** it i am going to be in pain for the rest of my life it might as well look better than this Black hill billy tooth. So in i go on the 17th AAAHHH has anyone had a cap/crown can you tell me anything about it? I have read everything i can online but i wanna no from personal experiences.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Could you not have the tooth removed? Wouldn't that get rid of the pain? Then you could get a bridge or some sort of artificial piece (often permanent) to fill the gap.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had a root canal and a crown and it was all fine. I am not someone who's bothered by the dentist anyway but it didn't hurt, an odd sensation when they remove the nerve but that's all and obviously didn't hurt afterwards. You'll be fine chuck!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

NOooo i can not just have it removed it is a front tooth!

Cait, which tooth? Mine is the front one, not sure when i last saw you but it is really dark now i really look like a west country inbred hill billy!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Mine is a back tooth on the right hand side. I don't know what they'd do with the front tooth?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Modern dentistry has come a very long way even in the last twenty years, so much so that what used to be terribly painful and time-consuming now isn't, really. You can have porcelain or porcelain-fused-to-metal crowns/caps that are color-matched to your natural teeth and just as strong or stronger and they last a lifetime. I've had excessive dental work over the years and the most painful part is always the initial procaine shot, and that doesn't hurt much at all. I've had over USD $8,000 of dental work over the course of the last ten years, so the dentist is something I'm all-too-familiar with. 

Endodontic surgeries (such as root canals) are supposed to fully cure any pain. Obviously, yours didn't. You need to let the dentist know ahead of time so s/he can decide what to do. It may be dangerous to crown a tooth that isn't fully dead (a successful root canal kills the root and removes all pain) as it could lead to even more pain.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I still have pain, prob more than when it was done!

Dentist doesnt want to cap it but im making her because it looks horrible and i smile with all my teeth!!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yikes! Is it the same dentist? I had an experience once where a tooth was being filled and the filling fell out not once, but two times within a month. I immediately switched dentists!

I am from an area of the US known for its hillbillies and poor dental hygiene, so I make a concerted effort to keep up my teeth.


----------



## Neeks (Jun 6, 2010)

My partner has had a big break/chip across his front tooth since he was young. He had cosmetic bonding done, not as strong as having a cap as hes had it redone twice at least. But they have to make your tooth into more of a point when putting a cap on and he doesnt like the idea of it, as his dad had that and it fell off once, and he was stuck with a pointy tooth till the dentist could fix it.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Jack Garcia said:


> I am from an area of the US known for its poor dental hygiene


Could that possibly be because of all the bourbon?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

:lol:

I live about 40 minutes away from Bourbon County.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I found this and it reminded me of this thread!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Mwhahahahaahahah oh i had a good chuckle over that lol!!!


----------

